# Your not gonna believe this!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I could not believe my eyes, 10 minutes ago I am sitting on my deck with the dogs, on the forum and this guy walks by with a ball of fur. I had seem him walking his two balls of fur several times & thought they were so cute, well.... they are two Havanese!!!!!! What luck!!! I told him about the forum & he said that he thought his wife has been on before!! What a coincidence!! I told him that hopefully we can plan a play date some time in the next two weeks!! Normally you get Hav a what?? *& I got Oh he is a havanese!!!
I am so excited.!!

What a little kid I am!!!!
Laurie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I know how you feel! There is a havanese/bichon cross puppy at my training club. He is basically a super white havanese with black spots! <BG> I saw him and I stalked the puppy class!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, that's a hoot! What a nice surprise.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How great is that, make sure you take lots of pictures.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*small world*

I was shopping one day at Nordstrom and met a woman with her little dog. I stopped her to talk and told her about my little hav that looked alot like hers.
(Oliver even had the same harness as her dog) I think she thought I was kind of crazy. Later that week we met again this time I had Oliver with me and a camera.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yippeee. What could be more fun than 5 havs playing on vacation?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am always on the lookout for other Havs when i see people with small dogs. People probably think i am a stalker!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am not sure that he was as receptive as I would have liked. Maybe he did think I was a crazy dog lady stalkeround: He probably wont walk on my end of the street again!
haha - but I hope so.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Funny Laurie!:laugh:
That guy probably went home and told his wife...:hand:.don't go down there---that ladys a  nut!Just wait......if she has any taste she'll be down later today!:becky: eace: 
Have your camera ready!hoto:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

word is spreading! My neighbor just got a long haired chihuahua but she told her mother-in-law about my dog and now she's going to get a havanese!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Laurie,
That is amazing that you found Havanese dogs on vacation. If you can try to take a picture. Hope you are having a good time


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am hoping that they will be around this weekend!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I finally met someone who knew what a Havanese is! :whoo: In fact, her mother owns one. She said I'm the only other person she's met who knows about them.

There are so many folks who think Shadow is just adorable, which she is :biggrin1: I agree, the word _is_ spreading. Here's a story I'd like to share: We had some friends come visit in May who totally fell "head-over-heels" in love with Shadow and everything about her. They have been wanting a small dog and after meeting our little one, decided their new dog just HAD to be a Havanese. They contacted Shadow's breeder in WA, who just happened to have an 18 mo. old female who was needing a nice forever home, preferable without kids (these folks are retired). Well, guess who her new parents are? Yep, she was picked up by my friends in their motorhome while on their way to Alaska! As you can see, Little Bit is doing just fine and has adjusted very well to the "nomadic" way of life she's living now 

Don't you just love happy endings??? I do! :clap2:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I hope the guy brings his two Havs over for a play date :dance: :dance: . 

The photo of Little Bit snoozing on her new mom's lap is too cute! 

Havs are getting TV time outside of "The View", too. Last night I was flipping channels and caught a segment of a show called "Speeders" where a WA state trooper pulled a gal over outside of Bellingham, WA and she had a little Havanese named Daisy with her. Daisy was busy kissing the trooper's hand while he talked to the owner. So cute! 

Wanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leslie,
I love the picture of Shadow sleeping on your lap, in the motor home! Glad your friends were able to get a Havanese dog also!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynn,

That's not Shadow and me, it's my friend and Little Bit traveling in their motorhome


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie wrote:* "this guy walks by with a ball of fur. I had seem him walking his two balls of fur"*















HUH ??? Walking his *WHATS* ???!! :jaw:









OOOOOooooooohhhhhhhh! His HAVS ! I see........


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leslie,
Sorry for the mix up, reading to fast... Little Bit and your friend look like they were meant to be together. Still great picture! Love it! so glad they found each other.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Laurie wrote:* "this guy walks by with a ball of fur. I had seem him walking his two balls of fur"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marj - you crack me up!!! ound: :clap2: :bounce: :laugh:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynn,

I understand about reading too fast, there's so much to read here...I love it! I'm so glad Little Bit found such a great forever home, too. She definitely won't be longing for attention or love. :kiss: 

Marj,

You're too funny! ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well we did have a meet today with the two HAVS but it was a disaster. I saw them out for a walk, so I decided to take mine out for potty, thinking that maybe we would run in to them. Problem was that we put them on the retractable leashs., Lexi pooped, hubby was picking it up and the lady came around the car with the two pups & scared my guys. My guys started barking like crazy, Logan & Lexi ran right to them to play, with butts in air barking. The poor things were terrified, the Logan got his leash all tangled around one of the dogs collars - it was a real comedy of errors!!!!:frusty: Not the way I wanted it to go at all. Then the lady says that she is just the neighbor walking the dogs for them. I am sure she will go back and say that my dogs "attacked" them and







now I will never get to see them
Laurie


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Last weekend hubby and I were out front with the pups on leashes when a man and his 6 year old daughter walked by across the street with a Havanese. We had heard that there was another in the neighborhood, but had not seen her. Hubby yelled "Hi, is that Lola?" the dog came and joined us out fron, but they were quickly a tangle of leashes. I asked if it was OK to out back for a bit so the dogs could get to know each other off leash. Hubby offered him a beer and he stayed for an hour. It was hubby's first play date with a Havanese Daddy. :biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Marj you are a nut. lol Laurie I'm sure they won't think you are too nuts.:gossip:

Hubby playdate, thats funny too.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Laurie, maybe it is fate. What if their dogs have cooties or something??


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Hubby offered him a beer and he stayed for an hour. It was hubby's first play date with a Havanese Daddy. :biggrin1:


Sounds like the daddies got along fine...how'd the pups do? :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

This is just to funny:laugh: :laugh: You guys need to be on comedy houround: Thanks for the laugh, made my day.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

That's great - hopefully you'll be able to arrange playdates! I ran into a Havanese who was 9 days older than Nico at the vet yesterday. She came from a breeder in North Carolina (we're in Illinois, as is our breeder). There's also a Havanese in Nico's puppy kindergarten class. Since there are only 8 puppies in the class, I was surprised that two of them were Havanese. 25% representation for a relatively rare breed isn't bad.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Last summer on our vacation on Cape Cod, there was a shop owner who had a Havanese. At that time we just had Kodi and the two of them played for 20minutes non-stop. It was so cute to watch them, especially that this was a new experience for all of us.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Hey Laurie, maybe it is fate. What if their dogs have cooties or something??


:suspicious: LMBO !! :biggrin1:

Cheryl, that impromptu visit turned out great! Glad to hear it.

Laurie, too funny. lol I hope it didn't turn the HAV owner off and that the walker didn't make a huge deal out of it. Did hubby have all 3 out front? What was Lily doing?

It is VERY cool to meet up with other Hav owners in the neighborhood. Hasnt' happened to me yet.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, well I am guessing that the walker did not make a real big deal as the hubby was out the other day with one of his, and my hubby had Lexi out. Of course Lexi is the angel and she and the dog got a long just great!! But we have not attempted Lily again. She was barking her head off, luckily hubby had Lily when we met up with the other two pups so he kept her back although she was barking, it was Lexi & Logan who got all tangled with the leashes as they wanted to play & kiss the other pups. What a sight, some of the other neighbors actually came out on their decks to see what the commotion was!! Oh well, at least Lexi is getting to have fun with them. Hopefully Logan will get a chance too. The family went home for the week but I am sure they will be back this weekend. 
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Laurie wrote:* "this guy walks by with a ball of fur. I had seem him walking his two balls of fur"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:ound: Do you think they tickle him?ound::laugh:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

You guys are too funny ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What dirty little minds you guys have ound: ound: ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Who? US???









Surely you jest!


----------

